

The Internet? Bah (from 1995) - derwiki
http://www.thedailybeast.com/newsweek/1995/02/26/the-internet-bah.html

======
ctdonath
I remember reading that back then. Clifford Stoll was a respected
sociotechnical writer (along the lines of Malcolm Gladwell), so the content
wasn't easily dismissed. Sure, we laugh at how darn near every Luddite
prediction he made therein came wrong; of note is how the truth kept slapping
him upside the head, but he didn't recognize the significance of " _my search
is periodically interrupted by messages like, 'Too many connections, try again
later_'" \- the demand was exceeding the supply, and supply tends to catch up
with demand.

Fitting juxtaposition at the bottom of the reprint: _GET NEWSWEEK ON YOUR
TABLET_

